# anteroseptal infarct age undetermined



## mass31 (Dec 15, 2014)

I need some insight on a pre-op EKG physician documeted abnormal EKG anteroseptal infarct age undetermined what ICD-9 code should be used? other than the V72.81 for the pre-op EKG


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Dec 16, 2014)

HI,
if it is a radiology report you should code only V72.81 , there is no other code able information in this scenario ''anteroseptal infarct age undetermined'' this is diagnosis is not conformed diagnosis so this should not code..

Thanks,
Balamurugan


----------



## rebec26@juno.com (Dec 16, 2014)

It states abnormal EKG so why not 79431? The MI says AGE is undetermined how about 41010?


----------

